# Rookie2Nikki, aka Dona



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

This is a new thread for Nikki with a link to:www.goldenretrieverforum.com/genera...forum/299153-donna-our-soon-foster-child.html, I'm not sure I need all this link info., but that's the only way I could do it. Anyway, Nikki has been with us for about 4 weeks now, she has had a good vet check, lost about 11 lbs., down to 71 lbs, fell in a friends pool (before she knew she could swim), went to Happy Camp and learned to swim and now loves it. She has gone to coffee with me several times and met the guys, she goes to the dog park everyday, sometimes twice a day, and has lots of new friends. She chased turkeys off our roof the other day, but didn't catch any, and likes to get into wastebaskets while we are gone. So, all in all she is a great little girl and we are lucky to have her. Nikki had a long trip to California from Mexico City, with several different homes, and with lots of help from Claire's Friend, Susan Marie, and Dan & Pam, Harlie2Ginger, she now has her forever home with Kitty and I. And I'm sure she will have us well trained in the near future. 

Here are some pic.'s at the dog park with her new friends.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't believe how much her feathers have grown out. She looks beautiful !!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

She's a beautiful girl


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad you started a thread for Nikki, she's beautiful. 
She sounds like a very special and wonderful girl. 
Great to see she's doing so well and enjoying life. 

Enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's one happy girl. 

BTW, Rudy loves tearing up paper from the wastebaskets too. I figure it's because he didn't have any toys to play with before he moved in here


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So happy to see this thread  I'll be watching for future adventures!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy days! She is lovely, I'm so happy for all of you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Nikki is one pretty little lady


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rick*



Rookie's Dad said:


> This is a new thread for Nikki with a link to:www.goldenretrieverforum.com/genera...forum/299153-donna-our-soon-foster-child.html, I'm not sure I need all this link info., but that's the only way I could do it. Anyway, Nikki has been with us for about 4 weeks now, she has had a good vet check, lost about 11 lbs., down to 71 lbs, fell in a friends pool (before she knew she could swim), went to Happy Camp and learned to swim and now loves it. She has gone to coffee with me several times and met the guys, she goes to the dog park everyday, sometimes twice a day, and has lots of new friends. She chased turkeys off our roof the other day, but didn't catch any, and likes to get into wastebaskets while we are gone. So, all in all she is a great little girl and we are lucky to have her. Nikki had a long trip to California from Mexico City, with several different homes, and with lots of help from Claire's Friend, Susan Marie, and Dan & Pam, Harlie2Ginger, she now has her forever home with Kitty and I. And I'm sure she will have us well trained in the near future.
> 
> Here are some pic.'s at the dog park with her new friends.


Rick: I just love this thread and hope that you'll post updates on your beautiful girl, Nikki!! Wow, HOW HER LIFE has changed! She'll never want for friends to play with and toys, again! Most importantly, she has you and Kitty!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Rookie's Dad said:


> This is a new thread for Nikki with a link to:www.goldenretrieverforum.com/genera...forum/299153-donna-our-soon-foster-child.html, I'm not sure I need all this link info., but that's the only way I could do it. Anyway, Nikki has been with us for about 4 weeks now, she has had a good vet check, lost about 11 lbs., down to 71 lbs, fell in a friends pool (before she knew she could swim), went to Happy Camp and learned to swim and now loves it. She has gone to coffee with me several times and met the guys, she goes to the dog park everyday, sometimes twice a day, and has lots of new friends. She chased turkeys off our roof the other day, but didn't catch any, and likes to get into wastebaskets while we are gone. So, all in all she is a great little girl and we are lucky to have her. Nikki had a long trip to California from Mexico City, with several different homes, and with lots of help from Claire's Friend, Susan Marie, and Dan & Pam, Harlie2Ginger, she now has her forever home with Kitty and I. And I'm sure she will have us well trained in the near future.
> 
> Here are some pic.'s at the dog park with her new friends.


Wow she looks great Rick and Kitty!! How are you two doing? The dog park loiks like fun! Nikki looks like she's enjoying the social scene. ? As far as the tissue, bathroom garbage, get a can with a lid. Brie does the same thing. She also steals socks, washclothes, shoes and looks like a bucking Bronco running wild through the house saying "chase me, look at me, I'm so cute"..I swear she was sent to us to keep us on our toes and to keep us young..haha. I can't believe a month has come and gone. Give Nikki a couple of treats or carrots from me and big hugs to all of you..?


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

dborgers said:


> That's one happy girl.
> 
> BTW, Rudy loves tearing up paper from the wastebaskets too. I figure it's because he didn't have any toys to play with before he moved in here


Is that why?! Brie too! I know she didn't have any toys, we picked her up at the house she was living in. Not only toys, her bag of food was dumped on the floor, and they said "she's so good she poops in the tub". They were too lazy to take her outside. Mostly we try to ignore her antics, unless she has an edible object like tissues, and spoil her with all good treats and toys. 
Brie's favorite toys are her Wubba's, squeaky tennis balls and gator girl.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Nikki's confidence is building, today at the dog park she played and held her own with a 85 lb. lab puppy. Well, for about 5 minutes anyway, then wanted a 10 min. rest, don't blame her, 85 lb. lab's are load! Nikki is down to 69.8 lbs., from 82+ when rescued, she is just about right, so now a bit more food.

We were planing on going to the cabin this week, but the fires are really bad, there are 2,000 firefighters in town, and one side of the river is up in flames. Our side seems OK, but the smoke is really bad and the temp. is in the mid 90's. Pic's of the fire are on Facebook, HAPPY CAMP, CA., if you want to see what fire looks like in a mountain town. Anyway, we hope the fire stays on the other side of the river, they say it won't be out till it rains, November maybe. 

And oh, by the way, my Sister lives in Napa, house is still there, but has damage. Welcome to Calif.!


----------



## marvis11 (Aug 26, 2014)

She's beautiful, congratulations!!
Look at that big fluffy tail!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I sure am glad you are all safe! I'll check out Happy Camp. We used to live in Poway/ Ramona area. I remember how scary the fires were! That and the monsoons! Now we just have hurricanes here in SW Florida 
Nikki sounds like she's thriving~are you? :sly::


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

She is such a lucky and beautiful girl...so glad to hear you are all doing well.

You have a kind and generous soul--Rookie would so approve!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on Nikki's weight loss, that's fantastic. She looks great, seems very happy and really enjoying life. 

Sorry your sister had damage to her house in Napa. I have family that lives there too, no damage fortunately, just a mess to clean up. My son is in Berkeley, he didn't have any problems at all. 

The fires seem so scary and the devastation is nothing like I've seen before. I can't even begin to imagine what you CA residents go through. My thoughts and prayers to you all, hope everyone stays safe. 

Looking forward to seeing more pictures of Nikki and hearing about her great adventures.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*It's a BIG FIRE!*

Just got home from the cabin, out place and the town are ok for now. The fire is at 110K acers and growing fast, the fire has passed Happy Camp and moving East. We had to be escorted out yesterday along the river road, the fire has moved down to the road in many places and streaches for at least 40 miles, it's a monster fire and getting bigger by the day. Several towns have been evacuated along the fire path, and there are firefighters stationed along the Hwy ever 100 ft. or so. The pic.'s are from our trip out yesterday, if you click on a pic, you can see the flames.

Nikki is doing fine, she was better this time as far as chasing deer and such, but we have to keep a close eye on her, some deer aren't too friendly. By the look of her nap, I'd say she is adapting to her new family.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She looks so happy, Rick  Happy to read your slice of heaven at Happy Camp has so far managed to stay out of the path of the fires.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nikki looks so happy and relaxed, she's a beautiful girl. 

Good to hear you and your town are safe. 
I'm sorry CA has had so much devastation, really sad to see. 

Thoughts and prayers to all who are in the paths of the fires.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

She's just such a beautiful girl


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, talk about too close for comfort! That must have been a bit unnerving! I can only imagine the smell, so thankful you all got out safe and sound and Happy Camp is safe. 
The picture of Nikki is so sweet! Gosh she's a beauty Rick. Brie sleeps like that when she crashes. It sounds like Nikki is doing better adjusting to the good life. Give her an extra hug and treat for us~ Jeanie and Brie. ?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nikki*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Just got home from the cabin, out place and the town are ok for now. The fire is at 110K acers and growing fast, the fire has passed Happy Camp and moving East. We had to be escorted out yesterday along the river road, the fire has moved down to the road in many places and streaches for at least 40 miles, it's a monster fire and getting bigger by the day. Several towns have been evacuated along the fire path, and there are firefighters stationed along the Hwy ever 100 ft. or so. The pic.'s are from our trip out yesterday, if you click on a pic, you can see the flames.
> 
> Nikki is doing fine, she was better this time as far as chasing deer and such, but we have to keep a close eye on her, some deer aren't too friendly. By the look of her nap, I'd say she is adapting to her new family.


Love the picture of Nikki by the fireplace-she sure is at home!! Nikki is a beauty!
Those fires are very scary!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Nikki update*

Well, the fires are OUT! It rained 3 days this week and we have spent almost the whole month at the cabin. Nikki is a little under the weather, don't know what the problem is yet, but she did manage to tree a couple of bear cubs out our back door. We are VERY glad Momma bear was not there, I think she may have been in the wrong place at the wrong time. Also, a little Chit Chat if I may, fishing was great, I was able to hook-up with one of my best childhood friends and hook-up some great steelhead and salmon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the picture(s). Hope Nikki is ok.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear Nikki is under the weather, hope she's feeling better soon and it's nothing serious.

Yes, good thing mom wasn't around when Nikki chased the cubs up the tree.

Great catch, good for you!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Just catching Nikki's new thread now. She's a lucky girl to have found a place in your heart and home. I hope she's feeling better


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's Nikki doing?


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Nikki is feeling better we think, seems to have more energy, but not 100%. Our plan is to have another blood panel done with Dr. Dobbs at Hemolife in the next week or so. I am starting think it might be something she ate while we were at the cabin, and it's taking several weeks to work itself out and get back to normal. She has been to the vet several times in the past couple of weeks and they don't know what the problem is. We will keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear Nikki isn't 100% yet, hope you get some answers soon and she's back to her usual self.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> We will keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.


And we along with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nikki*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Nikki is feeling better we think, seems to have more energy, but not 100%. Our plan is to have another blood panel done with Dr. Dobbs at Hemolife in the next week or so. I am starting think it might be something she ate while we were at the cabin, and it's taking several weeks to work itself out and get back to normal. She has been to the vet several times in the past couple of weeks and they don't know what the problem is. We will keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.


Praying for Nikki-please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Went to the vet today, Nikki's lymph nodes seem to be back to normal, weight is good, ears good, lungs good. They took a blood sample which we have sent to Hemopet, Dr. Dodds for a thyroid profile and tick panel. She seems to be feeling much better, so we shall see what the blood work shows.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rookie's Dad*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Went to the vet today, Nikki's lymph nodes seem to be back to normal, weight is good, ears good, lungs good. They took a blood sample which we have sent to Hemopet, Dr. Dodds for a thyroid profile and tick panel. She seems to be feeling much better, so we shall see what the blood work shows.


Glad to hear this good news. Please keep us posted-I am praying!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

My best to you and your girl...hugs all around.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Good news, Rick. They'll get to the bottom of what may have been the problem, and from there on out it'll be happy, fun, healthy days


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nikki*

Just stopped by to say hi to Nikki and you!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Just stopped by to say hi to Nikki and you!


Thanks, Nikki is saying "Hi" back. We were out on the deck today, two deer were walking up the street, she somehow knew they were there and went under the fence (a deer fence) and was GONE! This in San Jose, not at the cabin, she did come back a few minutes later, and the deer were safe. If you have any suggestion on this, pls. let us know. 

Also, on another subject re. real cost of a rescue dog. I think most people , myself included, think that a rescue dog would be less expensive than a puppy from a good breeder. For us, the real cost is considerably more than a puppy when you include rescue expenses, not that we are complaining mind you. Wonder what others might have experienced, are we the exception or the rule?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It depends. Our second golden ended up being diagnosed with leukemia a month after we adopted him. We spent several thousand, primarily on tests until our now golden vet diagnosed it quickly with a simple and inexpensive test in 20 minutes, so the $7000 was a waste of money for a bad animal hospital who didn't know what they were doing. Our third golden, no more than we'd pay for regular medical care. Andy, $15,000 during his lymphoma battle. Rudy, only the cost of a heartworm test. All in all, no more than we'd have spent if we'd bought puppies and they'd developed these problems later in life.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

PS - May the blood work come back A-OK


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nikki*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Thanks, Nikki is saying "Hi" back. We were out on the deck today, two deer were walking up the street, she somehow knew they were there and went under the fence (a deer fence) and was GONE! This in San Jose, not at the cabin, she did come back a few minutes later, and the deer were safe. If you have any suggestion on this, pls. let us know.
> 
> Also, on another subject re. real cost of a rescue dog. I think most people , myself included, think that a rescue dog would be less expensive than a puppy from a good breeder. For us, the real cost is considerably more than a puppy when you include rescue expenses, not that we are complaining mind you. Wonder what others might have experienced, are we the exception or the rule?


How scary that she went under the fence. Short of keeping a leash on her, or an electronic fence, not sure what to do. Thank God Nikki came back. We've had three Samoyeds from breeders and a Samoyed and 2 Goldens from rescues and the rescues vet bills were about the same as the breeder dogs. I think it's just depends on each individual dog, and not if they're from a breeder or rescue.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Blood panel test came back, everything is OK, Thyroid is on the low side of normal, but the vet doesn't want to put her on meds, T4 ratio is OK to. Energy level has picked up, coat looks good, weight is down to 68 lbs., so we are a happy Mom and Dad. She looks really good, her fur has filled out and feathers are coming back, looks more like a GR now.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news Nikki's test results came back so good. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nikki*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Blood panel test came back, everything is OK, Thyroid is on the low side of normal, but the vet doesn't want to put her on meds, T4 ratio is OK to. Energy level has picked up, coat looks good, weight is down to 68 lbs., so we are a happy Mom and Dad. She looks really good, her fur has filled out and feathers are coming back, looks more like a GR now.


So glad to hear the great news on Nikki!! Have a very happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Nikki update*

Thought I'd post a few new pic.'s of Nikki, she is turning out to be a very nice dog and a part of our family. She is down to about 65 +/- lbs, that's from about 82 when she was rescued, she looks real good, she is a happy doggie!
She loves to watch for deer just over the fence here in San Jose. In the pic. she has spotted a buck and she is sure she needs to go chase it. 

Enjoy and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

She looks GREAT!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

She's looking so fit and gorgeous. Great news on the test results and weight loss.

When you solve the deer problem, let me know. I live in a city and walked out my door tonite and there was one across the street. Murphy whined to go chase but managed to live with sitting and watching it til it moved. That's after the two bucks we encounter running across the street early this afternoon. I'm tempted to buy cross bow since the city still can't decide what to do about a deer cull. Advice from the prince to our city was "load up truck with feed, when they come for food, you shoot them, problem solved" hmmmm


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rick, she looks GREAT!!! Glad it's all turning out so well


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nikki*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Thought I'd post a few new pic.'s of Nikki, she is turning out to be a very nice dog and a part of our family. She is down to about 65 +/- lbs, that's from about 82 when she was rescued, she looks real good, she is a happy doggie!
> She loves to watch for deer just over the fence here in San Jose. In the pic. she has spotted a buck and she is sure she needs to go chase it.
> 
> Enjoy and Happy Holidays to all!


Nikki sure is a beautiful dog!! Wow, you did a great job with her helping her to lose weight!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Nikki's 1st. Christmas*

Well, it was Nikki's first Christmas with us, maybe her 1st period, don't know. So, anyway, we go out and buy her lots of new toys and such. Add a few special treats to her stocking and guess what, she digs in and gets the treats, no problem, then goes and gets the old tennis ball, which she has had from day one! She has been a good girl the last several weeks, no chasing after, squirrels, deer, cats, wild pigs, or turkeys so far anyway.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That tennis ball probably means more to her than any other gift ever!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Add a few special treats to her stocking and guess what, she digs in and gets the treats, no problemAdd a few special treats to her stocking and guess what, she digs in and gets the treats, no problem ...


Ha ha! Good girl, Nikki! What a happy ending to the year


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of beautiful Nikki.

Wonderful to hear she's doing so well, looks like she had a great Christmas. 
Ya know how special tennis balls are........

Happy New Year to you all, Best wishes in the New Year.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Don't think she likes me. *

Just a update to let you know that Nikki is doing fine, her coat has filled out and she looks like a real GR, not that she didn't before. Weight is staying about the same, 64 lbs +/-. But not sure she likes me, what do you think?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Just a update to let you know that Nikki is doing fine, her coat has filled out and she looks like a real GR, not that she didn't before. Weight is staying about the same, 64 lbs +/-. But not sure she likes me, what do you think?


Nikki is beautiful!! What a stunner 

Ya, she's keeping her distance alright ...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Her coat is beautiful!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Agreed! She clearly isn't feeling any sort of bond


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Update, Nikki just had her 5th. B'day, she had some extra treats and a unsupervised run at the cabin. She sure likes exploring, but we feel she knows the area better now and as long as she stays on our property we aren't too worried. She has much more confidence and is more vocal, not barking, just talking sorta. Really likes going to coffee with the guys and is a hit with the girls.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday to Nikki!

Great update and picture, wonderful to hear how well she's doing.
She looks great and very happy, she's beautiful!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 5th Birthday beautiful Nikki!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nikki*

Happy 5th Birthday, Nikki! 

You are a beautiful girl with a beautiful family!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nikki! I can't imagine how she wouldn't be the life of the party


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIKKI  LOVED the picture. She is LIVING THE LIFE! 


> Really likes going to coffee with the guys and is a hit with the girls.


That paints such a beautiful picture


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I loved the story of how Nikki came into your lives. Awesome that she is living such a dream life and that you are enjoying her so much.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet girl !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Birthday!!*

Happy Birthday, sweet Girl!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Well, Spring is here and I thought I'd post a couple of pictures, can you guess which one is Nikki and which one is Rookie? It was Rookie's last trip to the cabin and Nikki's first Spring. Nikki really didn't want her picture taken, she would rather chase the squirrel she saw earlier.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

How lovely to have the same picture of them both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rookie and Nikki*

What a wonderful picture of both!! It is really wonderful to get a picture with the same scenery!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Both pictures are beautiful, must have brought some bittersweet memories back for you when you were taking Nikki's picture in the same spot.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, Rick. Please give Miss Nikki a scritch from us


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Swimming Play Date*

Summer has arrived at the cabin, it's been HOT, so swimming is in order. This is Nikki's swimming pool in back of the cabin. She had a play date with Angel, on vacation from L.A., took Angel a while to loose the LA routine and get into the mountain routine, they got along great, even went swimming together! The water is as clear as it looks, and Yes, I do have a better hat!

Oh, by the way, Nikki says Rudy is welcome to join in anytime.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful photos!.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow!! What a beautiful swimming hole!! They're obviously having a blast, and from the looks of it so are you 

If Rudy and I get out there we'd love to join in!!!  He's going swimming today. We'll be with you in splashy spirit


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

A slice of paradise! That clear water is amazing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These pictures are really great, Nikki looks fantastic, very happy and having a blast.

The crystal clear water is beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nikki*

Nikki looks beautiful and happy!!! So do you!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Rescue Day Nikki, one of the best things I ever did !!!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Foster Visit*

Update, Nikki's foster Mom and Dad, Pam and Dan are going to pay us a visit next week. It will be the 1st. time Nikki has seen them in a year, I'll post some pic.'s when they come, in the mean time Nikki is excited! Yippee!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

What a wonderful life she's having...Rookie would approve.

Good for you!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Reunion*

Nikki's Foster Mom and Dad paid her a visit yesterday, the first time in a little over a year. We wondered if she would remember when she first saw them, she very much did. I got the camera ready, Kitty let her out of the front door and away she went, tail wagging, rolling over, and giving kisses! We had lunch out on the deck, Nikki went from me to Dan, to Pam, to Kitty, then back to me the whole time. She was very excited and had a wonderful afternoon, it was great to see both Dan and Pam. We are a very lucky Mom and Dad!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

That's so wonderful to see! I imagine Nikki was thinking she was in 7th heaven!! Thanks for the share


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is so heartwarming to read, thanks for sharing the pictures too, they're great.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great pics of a wonderful reunion. Glad every one is SO happy!


----------



## Harlie2Ginger (Jun 17, 2014)

That was a great visit for us to see Nikki so happy with her family. Of course it is always fun to visit with you and Kitty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!!*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Nikki's Foster Mom and Dad paid her a visit yesterday, the first time in a little over a year. We wondered if she would remember when she first saw them, she very much did. I got the camera ready, Kitty let her out of the front door and away she went, tail wagging, rolling over, and giving kisses! We had lunch out on the deck, Nikki went from me to Dan, to Pam, to Kitty, then back to me the whole time. She was very excited and had a wonderful afternoon, it was great to see both Dan and Pam. We are a very lucky Mom and Dad!


Thanks for sharing with us. Those pictures are just wonderful!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*It's just lunch.*

Decided to get out of the heat and go to the coast for lunch, we went to Rocky Point just South of Carmel. It's tough, but someone has to do it, and Nikki made lots of new friends and had a good run on Carmel beach.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Ruff life indeed!  She's really just flourished under your care


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Great photos. What a beautiful spot!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nikki*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Decided to get out of the heat and go to the coast for lunch, we went to Rocky Point just South of Carmel. It's tough, but someone has to do it, and Nikki made lots of new friends and had a good run on Carmel beach.


Yes, tough life, but somebody's got to do it!! Is Carmel beach in Carmel, CA? 
Ken and I were there once-absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a fun time  Everyone looks really happy


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Yes, tough life, but somebody's got to do it!! Is Carmel beach in Carmel, CA?
> Ken and I were there once-absolutely gorgeous!!


Yes, it's Carmel, CA, the beach is in town, at the end of Ocean Ave., it's a dog friendly off leash beach that runs along Pebble Beach Golf Course. There were several other GR's there just having a great time going in and out of the water, it's a special place.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, gorgeous scenery.
What a fun day for you all.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Road Trip*

We just got home from a two week road trip with Nikki, a lot of driving and a lot of smoke, I think the whole Northwest is on fire. We traveled from San Jose to the Happy Camp cabin, then to Gig Harbor, WA for a family visit. Spent a couple of days with a Niece and her two little kids, they have an outside dog, but the kids really liked Nikki, wanted to take her for a walk/run several times a day. Nikki loved the attention and I got a break by not having to do it. Then is was on to Coeur d'Alene, Id, what a nice area it is and a great lake, check it out if you are in the area. Next day on to Bozeman, MT for a visit with friends and a little fishing on Ennis Lake and the Madison Rv. Nikki does real well in the SUV, me not so much, these 7-8 hr. drives are starting to get a little long. Anyway, our friends have a house on a golf course with no fence, great view of the course, mountains, etc., however Nikki loves to chase balls and these little white ones would come flying by every once in a while. Needless to say it was hard to keep her away from the golfers balls. But if they landed in the yard, all bets were off. We saw a great Blue Grass band, the "John Jorgenson Bluegrass Band" in Bozeman. I don't know much about the band, maybe Danny might, but they were good and had a full house.

From Bozeman it was on to Lower Stanley, ID on the Salmon Rv., another 8 hr. drive down the middle of ID. following the Salmon Rv. Nikki spent most of the trip looking for horses and cows, she now knows the difference between the two. She is sure she should get out and give chase, but I don't think she really knows how big they are and what if they didn't run. Our cabin was about the size of a good bathroom and came equipped with one mouse and one bat, Kitty was not happy, even got Nikki a little excited.

From there it was on to Bend, OR for a night and a great visit with friends that had just moved there from the Bay area. Their new house is on a cliff overlooking the Deschutes Rv., with fly fishing in their backyard. The river runs fast in that area, and I needed to keep an eye on Nikki, she is a good swimmer, but not that good.

From there it was back to Happy Camp for a day or two, then on to San Jose and home.
Nikki is a good traveler and did fine the whole trip, but I think she, along with us was glad to be home. We stayed in La Quinta hotels, nice rooms, no extra charge for pets, it worked out great.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That sounds like a great trip. Nikki sure is living the life with you and Kitty.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Fall Update*

Nikki and I spent the month of October at the cabin, warm weather, cool nights, Fall colors and salmon and steelhead in the creek. Nikki was helping Dad look for fish, she spotted one and you guessed it, she jumped in and tried to catch it. The salmon didn't have much to worry about with Nikki, but Dad did a little better. Gee, I love Fall!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I bet that salmon tasted good. Nicky still living the life!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nikki*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Nikki and I spent the month of October at the cabin, warm weather, cool nights, Fall colors and salmon and steelhead in the creek. Nikki was helping Dad look for fish, she spotted one and you guessed it, she jumped in and tried to catch it. The salmon didn't have much to worry about with Nikki, but Dad did a little better. Gee, I love Fall!


Nikki sure looks beautiful and I bet she loved the month of October!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great catch!
Nikki looks wonderful, she must enjoy being at the cabin as much as you do. 
Beautiful area.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*A sad note.*

We got the word today, that Nikki's foster Mom & Dad lost their Ginger at age 14 wonderful years. Dan and Pam worked with Clair's Friend, Susan Marie, to find Nikki for us. Dan & Pam have been Golden Mom and Dads for many years and would have taken Nikki if we hadn't. They are Forum members and may post on the Bridge site, if so pls. say a kind word. RIP sweet girl.

Dan and Pam with a visit to see Nikki in happier times.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about Ginger.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So sorry for their loss!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh no, Ginger was a lovely girl. I was so lucky to have met her several times. Have them get ahold of me if they are looking for another, they are a wonderful home.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Claire's Friend said:


> Oh no, Ginger was a lovely girl. I was so lucky to have met her several times. Have them get ahold of me if they are looking for another, they are a wonderful home.


I did send Dan a note, not sure if they are looking right now, but maybe.

Also, Nikki is doing GREAT, we are a very lucky Mom and Dad, and again, thanks for all your help in bringing her to us. She brings a smile every day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*

I am so sorry to hear about Ginger and looked to make sure that she is on the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List, and she is. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Nikki Update*

Spring has arrived, the drought problem is much better at least in Northern Calif. Mt. Shasta has lot's of snow, the creek at the cabin is running fast, cold and clear. Too cold and fast for Nikki, but not too cold to hunt for lizards. She just had her 6th. B'day, how time fly's.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy 6th birthday Nikki. Still living the dream!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Nikki is living the fairy tale of a loving, fun, happy forever home thanks to you 

Happy Birthday to your beautiful girl!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Lizards and BIG trees*

Well, it's been a trying month to say the least. Nikki is fine, starting to swim in the creek, too cold for me but seems OK for her. Also, the hunt for lizards goes on, she checks out every pile of rocks she see's, she caught two, now she's hooked! Ticks are BAD, Frontline Plus was NOT working so we are giving Nexgard a try. Got what I think is a good deal, 1st. one Free, and 6 mo. supply for $80, seems like a good price.

One the not so good side, we had a freak wind at the cabin, brought down 4 BIG trees, one of which landed on the garage,which is connected to the house. I spent 6 weeks of 12 hr. days cleaning up and rebuilding the garage. The tree that landed on the garage was about 185' tall, went through the roof and through the camper shell on the pickup. It was too much work for a guy my age, I need 2 or 3 strong sons for the heavy loads.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow! That is a big tree! I hope you had help cleaning that up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the damage to your garage and camper shell, glad you were all safe. That was one huge tree........

Nikki looks great, she's become a master lizard hunter, that's funny.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

jennretz said:


> Wow! That is a big tree! I hope you had help cleaning that up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, here's a thought, how about FREE lodging in a 1900's era cabin on the creek, with a great porch overlooking it, a bottle of wine, and a great swimming hole, all for a little help for a senior kinda guy. GR's welcome!:smile2:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Well, here's a thought, how about FREE lodging in a 1900's era cabin on the creek, with a great porch overlooking it, a bottle of wine, and a great swimming hole, all for a little help for a senior kinda guy. GR's welcome!:smile2:




That sounds lovely! ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks beautiful......


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Well, here's a thought, how about FREE lodging in a 1900's era cabin on the creek, with a great porch overlooking it, a bottle of wine, and a great swimming hole, all for a little help for a senior kinda guy. GR's welcome!:smile2:


That's a huge tree. I would never tackle that. I had a sugar maple fall. I called the local lumber mills (4) and they came out got rid of it. Take it away and grind the stump. They got the maple wood and I got no stump.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Not good news*

We had a bit of a set back today, took Nikki to the vet, she seemed to be having trouble with her back legs. After x-rays, we found out that she has hip dysplasia and arthritis, HP is in both hips, one worse than the other. So now what do we do, this is a new one for us, she has been getting Flex I and fish oil for the past year or so. At this point, and operation is not in the cards, but we are not sure what the future brings. Some positive thoughts would be appreciated, after our long decline with Rookie and his trip to the Bridge, we are a little down.:frown2:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry to see this update. I haven't crossed this bridge yet, but sending good thoughts tour way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry to read that news. Ii haven't been in the position of my dogs having hip dysplasia. Hope things work out.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Rookie's Dad said:


> We had a bit of a set back today, took Nikki to the vet, she seemed to be having trouble with her back legs. After x-rays, we found out that she has hip dysplasia and arthritis, HP is in both hips, one worse than the other. So now what do we do, this is a new one for us, she has been getting Flex I and fish oil for the past year or so. At this point, and operation is not in the cards, but we are not sure what the future brings. Some positive thoughts would be appreciated, after our long decline with Rookie and his trip to the Bridge, we are a little down.:frown2:


Update: Lab test came back, vet just called, Nikki is also Hypothyroid.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Nikki's hip dysplasia and arthritis, what did your Vet recommend?

Fortunately the hypothyroid can be treated and managed relatively easily with meds.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Update, hypothyroid meds have made a difference, Nikki has more energy and more like her old self. Rear end has a pronounced wiggle due to HD, but it doesn't seem to bother her much. So, no more pain meds at this point, just a lot of love from Mom and Dad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nikki*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Update, hypothyroid meds have made a difference, Nikki has more energy and more like her old self. Rear end has a pronounced wiggle due to HD, but it doesn't seem to bother her much. So, no more pain meds at this point, just a lot of love from Mom and Dad.


I'm sure the love from Mom and Dad will go a long way. Sorry to hear about the HD. We had adopted a female Samoyed named Munchkin many years ago and she had HD. We had the FHO surgery on one of her hips, the worst one and it helped a lot. Munchkin was about 2 or 3 years old then.


----------



## Harlie2Ginger (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear about her issues. She is a sweet dog and you are good parents. I hope all works out for you all.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It wasn't on the market when Andy developed arthritis, but by the time Katie got it, Adaquan came out. Worked miracles. Vet gives you a vial and several small hypodermic needles. Start out with once a week for a month, then every other week for a month, then once a month/as needed. It was a night and day difference. It was like she was half her age afterwards. MUCH easier on the system than Rimidyl. And not very expensive either.


Rookie's Dad said:


> We had a bit of a set back today, took Nikki to the vet, she seemed to be having trouble with her back legs. After x-rays, we found out that she has hip dysplasia and arthritis, HP is in both hips, one worse than the other. So now what do we do, this is a new one for us, she has been getting Flex I and fish oil for the past year or so. At this point, and operation is not in the cards, but we are not sure what the future brings. Some positive thoughts would be appreciated, after our long decline with Rookie and his trip to the Bridge, we are a little down.:frown2:


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Thought we lost her!*

Went to the cabin for New Years and got snowed in for 12 days with 30" of snow. When we were finally able to walk down the road, Nikki spotted a deer and took off before we could grab her. She chased the deer down to the creek, the deer jumped in and so did Nikki. The creek in Winter is really a very fast moving river, and she was gone, swept away in the current. We called and called, we were sure we lost her to the river. I ran, if you can run in 3' of snow, down the creek several hundred yards and hoped she had managed to climb out somehow. I called and looked but no Nikki, and then there she was beside me, how I have no idea. I was sooo mad and sooo happy all at the same time, and she knew she was a bad girl. She spent several hours in front of the wood stove, so I guess all is well that ends well. Here's what the creek looks like in Winter.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I just had a heart attack! 

Don't do that Nikki!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm glad it turned out alright 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so glad that things turned out OK. Very scary event, but sometimes you just can't foresee what will happen.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Adaquan was a miracle drug for Katie. Like night and day. It's relatively new and much easier on their body than Rimidyl. I wish it had been available when Andy was alive. Katie was like a new dog once we started those injections. They actually lubricate the joints so they don't hurt.

The vet gives you a vial and small syringes. You start out once a week for a month, then every two weeks, then once a month, then as needed. If Katie looked like she needed one sooner than a month we'd give her a shot (it's a small amount). She'd be running around again like a youngster within a couple of hours.

It isn't expensive either. Ask your vet to set you up. You should notice a dramatic difference in no time. All the best - Danny


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Danny, just got back from the Vet, everything is ok, she looks good and feels good. I'll keep in mind Adaquan, at some point she may need it.


----------

